# Carrier V Ac Throws Breaker On High Fan/ Fine On Low



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Problems with my Carrier V AC unbit last weekend. Cools good, cycles good too....provided you keep the fan on low. Put it on High & within 10 or so minutes it kicks the 20 amp breaker in the camper it self. Any ideas?


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

I had similar problems one weekend with my A/C until I talked to other campers and found out the weak electrical hookup at the campground was the culprit.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Probably low voltage at the campground. When they're full & lots of A/C usage, the voltage can drop down to the low 100's.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

It actually sounds like a loose connection in your case. Since you say it runs fine with the fan on low speed and cycles the compressor. If it only trips when the fan is on high I would think the problem is in the wiring for the high speed circuit.

The only way to be sure is with a volt meter and current meter to check voltage and load.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanx for the replys. Glad to see outbackers.com alive & well...it's been around 3 years since i posted last. I'm going to switch breakers around (the 30amp main is paired up with the 20amp circuit that the AC is hooked to, i want to get it away from the 30amp main) I'll find out next time around if it's not a weak breaker...I swapped the 20amp AC & the 20amp Microwave breaker(the microware gets 1/100 the use as the AC does). We will see if it happens again. Also my 30amp plug has seen better days(lugs been getting hot) Could this plug have some bearing on the 20amp AC breaker tripping in the camper? I'm planning on replacing it too.! Or do i need to check condenser coil on the AC unit to see if it needs cleaning? Any & all comments welcome!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If your 30 amp shore power plug is getting hot then you are dropping voltage there. That can have a major impact on the situation.


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> If your 30 amp shore power plug is getting hot then you are dropping voltage there. That can have a major impact on the situation.


I could understand the whole 30amp main tripping but why just the AC? The hot water heater was on + the fridge & the inverter were sucking power too.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dark Green Dmax said:


> If your 30 amp shore power plug is getting hot then you are dropping voltage there. That can have a major impact on the situation.


I could understand the whole 30amp main tripping but why just the AC? The hot water heater was on + the fridge & the inverter were sucking power too.
[/quote]

The reactive load of the air conditioner motors is more sensitive then the resistive loads of the other items. The reactive loads results in spike in current due to load changes and this will make that breaker trip first.

There can also be issues with just that one breaker not functioning at the correct load point or with a wiring issue to the AC that just makes it that much more sensitive.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> If your 30 amp shore power plug is getting hot then you are dropping voltage there. That can have a major impact on the situation.


I could understand the whole 30amp main tripping but why just the AC? The hot water heater was on + the fridge & the inverter were sucking power too.
[/quote]

The reactive load of the air conditioner motors is more sensitive then the resistive loads of the other items. The reactive loads results in spike in current due to load changes and this will make that breaker trip first.

There can also be issues with just that one breaker not functioning at the correct load point or with a wiring issue to the AC that just makes it that much more sensitive.
[/quote]

I agree. Motors and fans have a high initial current draw, especially if the unit is starting on high speed. A low speed will still result in a initially high current draw but but it is significantly less than a high speed start.

There could also be a mechanical issue, ie: friction, binding involved that is partially overcome on low speed. If you have a meter that measures peak amperage, that may be helpful. But you'll need the specifications on initial current draw to compare your reading to expected. It may be worth a look under the "hood" so to speak.

Check for corroded lugs, poor connections at the unit. You can lift leads as well and measure resistance from the leads on the breaker end to the AC. High resistance would be a good indicator.

Your umbilical shouldn't be getting "hot". Do you have the ability to connect to 30amp service at your home or nearby after doing a once over for visible problems?

Eric


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> If your 30 amp shore power plug is getting hot then you are dropping voltage there. That can have a major impact on the situation.


I could understand the whole 30amp main tripping but why just the AC? The hot water heater was on + the fridge & the inverter were sucking power too.
[/quote]

The reactive load of the air conditioner motors is more sensitive then the resistive loads of the other items. The reactive loads results in spike in current due to load changes and this will make that breaker trip first.

There can also be issues with just that one breaker not functioning at the correct load point or with a wiring issue to the AC that just makes it that much more sensitive.
[/quote]

I agree. Motors and fans have a high initial current draw, especially if the unit is starting on high speed. A low speed will still result in a initially high current draw but but it is significantly less than a high speed start.

There could also be a mechanical issue, ie: friction, binding involved that is partially overcome on low speed. If you have a meter that measures peak amperage, that may be helpful. But you'll need the specifications on initial current draw to compare your reading to expected. It may be worth a look under the "hood" so to speak.

Check for corroded lugs, poor connections at the unit. You can lift leads as well and measure resistance from the leads on the breaker end to the AC. High resistance would be a good indicator.

Your umbilical shouldn't be getting "hot". Do you have the ability to connect to 30amp service at your home or nearby after doing a once over for visible problems?

Eric
[/quote]

No tripping at startup, or while compressor is cycling on/off, but while cooling on high...just trip enexpectly. Shorepower plug scheduled for replacment soon as the new one gets here from amazon (total 10bux...shipped) Apparently the lugs have gotten hot at some point & now are loose in the black rubber plug housing. Me thinks ruined from using a 110v adapter for too long. Not for camping but just being plugged into a 20amp circuit at home...just to keep the fridge on.


----------

